# Richard Morgan



## Kelise (Sep 18, 2011)

Have anyone read anything by him?

In choosing which books I'll review, I accidentally agreed to read the second in a series without realising it until later. 'The Cold Command' by Richard Morgan, which is started by 'The Steel Remains'. I've never heard of him, but it seems he has a lot out... A search on the forum didn't bring up any results of anyone talking of him though, and going by how many threads of favourite books or recommendations, I found that a bit odd.

This is the write-up the publisher emailed out: 



> RICHARD MORGAN returns to the retro-dystopic  far past science-fiction fantasy noir world begun in THE STEEL REMAINS
> 
> THE COLD COMMANDS is set in the far past, in a world created by a couple of alien races who walked the earth thousands of years before the book is set… and they are conspiring with humans to return to control it… This is edgy, gritty stuff… think *Game of Thrones*, but a much much darker vision of the world and humanity. The book has more in common with Raymond Chandler than it does George R. R. Martin… this is essentially noir… a blackened view of the world where everyone, and everything, is a shade of grey.
> 
> ...




So far I'm finding it more supernatural than science fiction, and, well, hardly hard or gritty at all. This may just say something for what I've read recently, as I'm judging the Aurealis Awards, which is a third made up by horror... so I've read a loooot of grit lately.

That's not to say I'm not really, really enjoying it though. Much more than I thought I would.

Anyhow, has anyone else read or even heard of Richard Morgan? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm actually reading Richard K. Morgan's book The Steel Remains now.  It does have similarities to Abercrombie or Martin's flare for "colorful" language and the sort of realistic movement in fantasy.  He's better known for his Takashi Kovacs books which are cyber-punk sort of stories.  I would give Morgan a shot.  He's not well-known in fantasy circles yet, but I think he'll be a name who will crop up more and more.  One thing I've noticed is that he doesn't seem to write like a fantasy writer, which can be perceived as a good or bad thing depending on who you are.  Very character driven with an interesting world.


----------

